# Iphone [moved from gadget]



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

What are your questions?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Data on Internet can be generally classified into three types. Text, imaging and audio.

Roughly speaking, text is only a few bytes per line and you can download (view) a lot of text per megabyte

Imaging & Audio, (graphics, photographs, movies and audio) on the other hand is heavy users of data.

Every letter, comma, image, sound etc have a file size value. Every web page that you look at contains text (even blank pages). A web page with lots of text and no images or audio will take up a very small chunk of your 200Mb/month. If you visit a page that has loads of photographs or movies and or sound, then they will take up much, much more of your alloted monthly download allocation. An average size photograph is between 1 third and half a megabyte. Music, depending on the quality setting and duration can be say, 3 ~ 5 Mb per track. Video can be anything from a few Mb upward.

It does not take very much surfing over regular periods per day to rack up a hefty download figure at the end of the month.

If you want to try and keep the data download down, I suggest that you don't visit sites so often, that are intensive on graphics/movies & music. Keep them for when you are home. However, if you have 200Mb/month, you are wasting it if you only use say 100/month


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That I can't answer for sure, I have only just recently acquired a smart phone suitable for surfing and ONLY use it around the house and wifi hot spots and do not have a data plan with my phone service provider

However, on my phone (HTC Desire HD - Android), in the Settings|Wireless & Networks section, I have the Wifi (Connect to Router) set to ON and Mobile Network (Connect to Internet) OFF. That ensures I don't rack up data charges... With it in this configuration, it still works as a normal mobile phone.

Check the 'Settings' on your phone & switch off the Mobile Internet connection, when you are at home or in a Wifi Hot Spot.


----------

